# Discounted Vignette in June from STC online



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

*Price drop on vignettes<img alt="vignettes" title="vignettes">
*

The price of the vignette has reduced from £34.50 to £32 this month.

This sticker is required by law for all motorists travelling on motorways in Switzerland. The vignette is valid for one calendar year regardless of when you purchase it between the dates of 1st December and 31st January of the following year. It can be used for multiple re-entries into the country. If taking a trailer or a caravan, you will need to purchase an extra vignette.

Purchasing in advance saves you time at the border crossings. Buy yours here.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

HermanHymer said:


> *Price drop on vignettes<img alt="vignettes" title="vignettes">
> *
> 
> The price of the vignette has reduced from £34.50 to £32 this month.
> ...


Not quite correct. The vignette only applies to vehicles under 3500kg. Over this and you need to pay a heavy vehicle tax, available at the border, applicable to all roads and all the time in Switzerland - on the road or not.

Ron


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh yes, you're absolutely correct. Surprisingly I lifted this quote from the STC newsletter, but on re-reading it, they go on to explain correctly further down. Thanks for reminding the forum members.


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The STC have always been a bit suspect with the vignettes Viv. They used to sell them to all and sundry without mentioning the unsuitability for over 3500kg vehicles and I used to wonder how many people had been caught out. I'm glad they have now seen sense, albeit still not clear enough as you discovered. Why can't they advertise it as something like 'Vignettes for under 3500kg vehicles' for heavens sake and avoid the confusion.

Ron


----------

